# i think i need a new power window amplifier...



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

Sometimes the driverside window wouldn't work. I have my door panel off right now. I noticed that if I push the harness in towards the power window amplifier, it would roll up or down.

are power window amplifier for 93 the same as other years? anyone got a parts list for a 93'? 

anyone got a power window amplifier for the drivers side? anyone got a stock deck they can part out?

thanks


----------

